# Hi guyz! What do you think about my dog? :)



## Ashee (Sep 24, 2012)

The pics are attached. I would be grateful for your honest opinion on my dog. He is about 15 months now. Thank you


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi, there. Your dog is very cute. Not sure what you're really wanting us to give our opinion on. I know some will comment on the tethering (chaining up) as it's presented in the pictures to be a very dangerous situation. Is there a reason he doesn't have a good, solid collar on with the chain attached to it, instead of being on a choke chain? Not trying to be rude, but I sure hope you don't leave him like that all the time. 

What are your plans with him? Is he just a pet, do you show or Weight Pull with him or do any sort of competition/activity with him? What's his name? Please tell us a little bit about him.


----------



## Ashee (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you TheLadyPit for your kind reply. He is not chained up the whole time like that  The only time I do that is when my Dad's GSD is around. Most of the time he is ok with the GSD. However couple of times he tried to attack it.

Im currently training him with a female Doberman (my friend's dog) to reduce the dog aggression issue. Since the Dobeman is his best pal xD they get along really well. and Im happy about that. The other end of the chain is not tied to anything. So its used as a precaution (if he tries to attack I can quickly get hold of him etc) cuz I really don't want him to harm any other animal :/

He is very sweet to strangers as long as Im around. 

His name is Spike. I currently keep him as a pet. However I'm planning to condition him a lot in the near future. Hopefully I might get him to weight pulling shows. But want to give him more time to be a pup and enjoy his toys P

I got him from a place where they breed hunting dogs. I didnt know much about pitbulls or any bully breed back then. However when I saw this fella he started to kiss me all over xD xD So I thought of gettin him. However the breeder warned me and asked me to be super extra careful with him among other dogs cuz he had badly injured one of his other puppies when he was just 2 months :S However he is the sweetest thing to me and am loving every second with him xD xD But can you please tell me what sort of pitbull he is? Is he like apbt, staff or irish staffy bull? 
The breeder said he is a pitbull dog bred for loads of drive. Thank you. tc


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I would not have him around other dogs if he already has a track record of being dog aggressive. Bully breed dogs are typically genetically dog aggressive, so you can not train it out of them. You can train them to ignore other dogs so that they can be around them but you need to be careful about having him around your friend's dog. 
In the training section of the forum there are lots of great threads about this


----------



## Rubyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just think his cute


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

He is cute. the breeder says he has loads of drive, Do you know what loads of drive is like in a mature dog? Hahaha Lotsa fun if you use your head.


----------



## Ashee (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you guyz! really appreciate it xD


----------



## Ashee (Sep 24, 2012)

Than you redog. Btw what do you mean if I use my head? What should I do? plz giv me some tips  xD Thanx in advance


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Training training training! Lol my pups 15 weeks and is in puppy courses for shutzhund. Fun sport to work with you and your dog it'll make you very close to him! Or weightpulling/ agility a ton of stuff lol check out the sports section of the forum


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a cutie. Since they bred working hunting dogs I'm not surprised he's got mad drive. Hunting dogs usually do have a very high prey drive, think of wild animals going after their kill, or prey, these dogs were bred to hunt so they're gunna want to go after things. 
Also with the dog aggression, that can never be removed totally so be prepared and take precautions with him. With proper training you can totally manage his DA though. He may never play nice with others but you should be able to get him to a point where he's not bothered by being around other dogs and just ignores them. 
My boy is DA as well but this doesn't stop us from competing in sports  his obedience is on point right now, so I'm not having any issues out in public. We just did a dock diving comp and I was very pleased with how he behaved all weekend. He pretty much just sat there or stayed in a down stay while other dogs around him barked and threw fits. One lady's stupid spaz dog slammed into the back of my knees and he gave it the stink eye and growled but still remained in the down stay. 
Hit the search button at the top and look at some of the threads on prey drive and dog aggression. Theres some good threads with info I think you'd benefit from 

Oh and :welcome: hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh and one more thing. There is no such thing as kinds or types of pit bulls. It's either an American Pit Bull Terrier or it's not. Dispite populate belief things like red nose/blue nose, are not types or bloodlines, it just states the color it's nose is. Funny many times people get a black dog and call it a blue nose cause one parent was blue lol, I've even seen people advertise on CL: Rare half blue half red nose pups lol. Just because one parent had red and one parent had blue means nothing. If the pup is black and it's no is black it can not be a blue nose lol. People are so silly. 

There are how ever different bull breeds that share many of the same traits such as, AmStaffs, AmBullies, StaffyBulls ect..... The only way to know which bull breed your dog is you have to ask the breedes and get his papers. My guess would be he's got some APBT or Blackmouth Cur in him. I know a guy here in town that's got some awesome APBT/BMC crosses he uses for hog hunting. Bad little dogs  one of them kinda look a bit like him, but then again only the breeder really knows for sure


----------



## Ashee (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you kg420. As far as I can remember his mom is something like jeep/rascal or Jeep gamedog from what I was told. Cant remember about his dad.. His dad was a lil bigger than mom. But his mom was damn ripped xD xD

I'll drive there durin the weekend and ask them. Hope I wont have too much work lol 

Thank you all guyz! tc


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ashee said:


> Thank you kg420. *As far as I can remember his mom is something like jeep/rascal or Jeep gamedog from what I was told.* Cant remember about his dad.. His dad was a lil bigger than mom. But his mom was damn ripped xD xD
> 
> I'll drive there durin the weekend and ask them. Hope I wont have too much work lol
> 
> Thank you all guyz! tc


That's what you were told? I wouldn't take too much faith in what you were told, unless you have registration papers and a ped to back it up. Without paperwork, unfortunately, all you can do is speculate that you've got a mixed breed dog. If you can attain some more information, solid proof of what you've got on your hands, that's great.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> That's what you were told? I wouldn't take too much faith in what you were told, unless you have registration papers and a ped to back it up. Without paperwork, unfortunately, all you can do is speculate that you've got a mixed breed dog. If you can attain some more information, solid proof of what you've got on your hands, that's great.


:goodpost: the guy here in town with the APBT/BMC cur crosses only breeds once in a blue moon if he needs more pig dogs. We used to talk a lot when I worked at the gas station. He was always my first customer at 5:00am  I always went out and said hi to the dogs and gave them jerky treats 

Any who I remember him saying one was a registered APBT, one a reg BMC, and the other 3 were their pups. I remember thinking omg what cute little dogs they were and they seemed to be very intelligent as well. I asked him about a pup and he quickly cut me off and said he never sells his dogs. The only time he did a breeding was when they were getting retired and he needed new stock. All pups he didn't keep went to his brother, for hunting as well. I guess he just figured the dogs had too much drive for people to handle, or he didn't want to deal with explaining why they were all unregistered. Who knows lol


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Would pet, tickle, and scratch


----------



## Ashee (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for the info Guyz!!! Tc


----------

